# Schematic for Vintage Japanese Guitar



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey everyone

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a site where I might be able to find schematics for electronics for Japanese built guitars? I have a Greco Go II from 78' I believe and it needs some electrical work. 
Any help or suggestions would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Try the Tokai forum. They have a Greco section there:

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com - Index page


----------



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

Kenmac said:


> Try the Tokai forum. They have a Greco section there:
> 
> Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com - Index page


Thanks Kenmac. Just signed up and posted the same question so hopefully someone has a suggestion. 
Cheers


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

This one ?

IMO there is no schematic available unless somebody do a sketch from a guitar.

Why it need some electronics works ? What's wrong ?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Some notes on Greco guitar wiring: Greco Guitar Wiring Note - Vintage Japan Guitars
Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

+1000 for Paul Running

there are five GO II schematics


----------



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

Paul Running said:


> Some notes on Greco guitar wiring: Greco Guitar Wiring Note - Vintage Japan Guitars
> Hopefully it helps.


Thanks Paul 👍 That's super useful. It's a 700 series so that might be what I'm after. 

Cheers


----------



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

Latole said:


> +1000 for Paul Running
> 
> there are five GO II schematics
> View attachment 392903
> ...


Thanks Latole. That looks like it should work as well. 
The tone pot wiring isn't functioning so it needs some new wiring done. But it's looks more like a birds nest. 

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good Luck!

Any chance of a pic of the "bird's nest" control cavity? Just for interest.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

greco said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> Any chance of a pic of the "bird's nest" control cavity? Just for interest.



We like pictures


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Check the cap is soldered to the tone pot. It won't work if it isn't touching


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Guffman said:


> Thanks Latole. That looks like it should work as well.
> The tone pot wiring isn't functioning so it needs some new wiring done. But it's looks more like a birds nest.
> 
> Thanks


Tone pots wiriing are alway the same for any guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

?^^^. That's not true. 50's vs modern is completely different


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> ?^^^. That's not true. 50's vs modern is completely different


The circuit principle is always the same; the positive (the sound) enters on a terminal of the tone potentiometer and on another terminal a capacitor is connected to ground.

Only the value of the potentiometer or the capacitor or if you want the tone on one, two or many pickups can change according to your taste, the circuit does not change


----------



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

Latole said:


> We like pictures


I was able to drop it off at a local shop with the schematic so sounds like it should work. There's an overdrive switch on the guitar which complicated the electronics but I can take a pic when I pick it up next week 👍


----------



## Guffman (Dec 15, 2021)

I didn't have a decent before but this has been cleaned up a fair bit. 
The overdrive has been unhooked in order to get the tone pot working. Will do some more research to see if anyone is familiar with this type of wiring.


----------

